# 23? Have a Gtr 32 need insurance



## Daviesr32 (Jan 23, 2016)

I'm turning 23 in February and have my license for 4 years 2 years no claims half way through 2, 

Iv had ps13 and other 200sx only ever paid 900 quid for them, 

What you recommend Adrian flux saying 1800 quid, 

Many thanks


----------



## AIB Insurance (Jun 24, 2015)

Hello,

Try giving us a call - we would love to help you out.

Our number is 02380 268351

Kind Regards

AIB Insurance
02380 268351


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Daviesr32 said:


> I'm turning 23 in February and have my license for 4 years 2 years no claims half way through 2,
> 
> Iv had ps13 and other 200sx only ever paid 900 quid for them,
> 
> ...


Sounds about right, maybe £1,500 if your lucky.

Skyline insurance is (old style) group 20!


----------



## Josh91 (Jul 31, 2015)

Have you tried anyone else?

When I was looking for my insurance before I got my R32 no one would insure me other than Adrian Flux (24 years old, 4 years NCB, full licence for 7 years)

Mine is just over 900 with Adrian Flux, so I'd say that seems about right.


----------



## FeedTheInferno (Aug 15, 2014)

I am 26 and have a 33GTR and pay £256 a year for mine with Admiral


----------



## Fish91 (Jul 15, 2014)

Adrian Flux quoted and insured me, 24, 7years NCB. Some mods (on a modified policy) and I can drive any vehicle 3rd party. 

If not try sky insurance. Anywhere else I tried I had to be 25years or older.


----------



## Daviesr32 (Jan 23, 2016)

thanks guys I'm with sky insurance at the moment, well the cheaper the better i guess ill try AIB as they wrote back to me then go from there


----------



## zakthomas (Feb 2, 2015)

Sky gets my vote. Quoted and insured in inner London on a stage 1 R32 GTR with no problems. I'm 23 with 5 years NCB


----------



## sunnyb11 (Nov 18, 2014)

Chris Knotts get my vote. Not sure why they aren't a forum sponsor?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

sunnyb11 said:


> Chris Knotts get my vote. Not sure why they aren't a forum sponsor?


Cos they're no good for GTR's


----------



## FOXR34 (Sep 28, 2008)

Give Sky insurance a try . Beat all my previous quotes and very good to deal with.


----------

